# Congrats GSDs earning a VCD title in 2012!



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Congratulations to all of the GSDs and owners earning a VCD title in 2012!
My heart dog is on the list. :wub:

VCD1 3/31/2012. *Rin Tin Tins Lord Solomon VCD1 GN RAE AX AXJ NF*, GSD.
VCD1 5/5/2012. *Giselle Vom Wildhaus VCD1 AX MXJ*, GSD.
VCD1 6/8/2012. *Texas Rose O Firethorn VCD2 RA*, GSD.
VCD1 8/16/2012. *Chatter Von Immerstark VCD1 RN*, GSD.
VCD1 10/12/2012. *Winterstorm Warning Von Hunn VCD1 RA OA OAJ NAP OF NFP*
VCD1 10/21/2012. *Winningways Northern Sunrise VCD1 RE AX AXJ*, GSD.
VCD1 11/4/2012. *Heidi Vom Meiko VCD1 CDX*, GSD.
VCD1 11/11/2012. *Guardyan's Gavin VCD2 RE AX AXJ AXP AJP*, GSD.
VCD1 12/9/2012. *MACH6 Y'Caeli Of Turkey Hill VCD2 RE MXB3 MJB3 NAP FTC1 *

VCD2 1/21/2012. *CT Anwyn Von Isengard VCD2 MX AXJ*, GSD.
VCD2 10/12/2012. *Porsche Von Sontausen VCD2 RA AX*, GSD.
VCD2 10/14/2012. *Braehead's You'll Want Me Back VCD2 MXP MJP*, GSD.
VCD2 11/3/2012. *CT Excalibur Vom Landschaft VCD2 UD GN GO VER RE XFP*, GSD.
VCD2 11/11/2012. *Guardyan's Gavin VCD2 RE AX AXJ AXP AJP*, GSD.
VCD2 12/9/2012. *MACH6 Y'Caeli Of Turkey Hill VCD2 RE MXB3 MJB3 NAP FTC1 *

VCD3 3/17/2012. *Blitzen's Be A Flexible Flyer VCD3 VER RE HSAds HIAds HXAds OF *


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Congratulations!!:congratulations:


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Okay, I'll admit it, I had to google "VCD." Actually, I have to do that with most titles that are posted on here : ) 

Anyway, now that I know what it is, I can give you a sincere and heartfelt congratulations!!!! What a great accomplishment!


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Thank you!


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

LifeofRiley said:


> Okay, I'll admit it, I had to google "VCD."


So did I. Congrats. Job well done......


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Thank you.


----------

